# Sortir sur Annecy: un truc original ?



## tbaudat (3 Août 2010)

Sans trop détailler le truc,on va dire que je vais avoir un "rencart" avec une super nana,et que je pars à 10 contre 1 avec elle u_u
néanmoins,histoire de passer un bon moment,j'aimerais faire un truc assez .. original.

Vous connaitriez un truc,sur Annecy, qui vaut la peine ? je pensais à un truc du genre on cuisine nous même ce qu'on va manger ,style asiatique,ou autres. Ca peut aussi être un de ces restaurant japonais ou le cuisinier cuisine devant nous!
Ca peut aussi être un café ou un resto traditionnel,j'ai rien contre,mais vraiment un truc sympa qui vous avait beaucoup plu !

d'avance merci pour vos propositions


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Août 2010)

On va avoir besoin de beaucoup de détails sur la super nana si l'on veut pouvoir te renseigner au mieux et t'aider...


----------



## jugnin (3 Août 2010)

tbaudat a dit:


> Sans trop détailler le truc,on va dire que je vais avoir un "rencart" avec une super nana,et que je pars à 10 contre 1 avec elle u_u
> néanmoins,histoire de passer un bon moment,j'aimerais faire un truc assez .. original.
> 
> Vous connaitriez un truc,sur Annecy, qui vaut la peine ? je pensais à un truc du genre on cuisine nous même ce qu'on va manger ,style asiatique,ou autres. Ca peut aussi être un de ces restaurant japonais ou le cuisinier cuisine devant nous!
> ...



Un cuisinier qui cuisine devant toi n'a rien d'original. Si c'est un palfrenier, un mécano ou un égoutier, en revanche, ça pète.


----------



## Gronounours (3 Août 2010)

Offres lui un mitigeur thermostatique.


----------



## jugnin (3 Août 2010)

Et les autres, là, je vous vois. Allez pas lui proposer un robinet thermostatique, à not' pote. On connaît les dégâts que ça occasionne.
_
Edit : quand on parle de running gag..._


----------



## Gronounours (3 Août 2010)

tbaudat a dit:


> je pars à 10 contre 1 avec elle



Je suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée.

Si effectivement ça risque d'être une sacré surprise de te voir l'engin à la main pour te faire un dix contre un, m'est d'avis qu'elle ne restera pas longtemps.


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Août 2010)

Physiquement, tu la situes comment par rapport à toi (sur une échelle de 1 à 1,5) ?


----------



## kinderbueno (3 Août 2010)

en allant vers Rumilly y a une super boîte : le Zim Zam 

toutes les meufs en raffolent


----------



## ringo.starr (3 Août 2010)

Ca coûte un peu cher, 300 euros, mais voici quelque chose d'original et non moins surprenant.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Ca coûte un peu cher, 300 euros, mais voici quelque chose d'original et non moins surprenant.



En effet: pas à la portée de toutes les bourses.


----------



## patlek (3 Août 2010)

tbaudat a dit:


> je pensais à un truc du genre on cuisine nous même ce qu'on va manger



La ferme traditionnelle au fond a droite... T' assomes le cochon, tu l' égorges, avec les boyaux, tu fais la saucisse...

Et là, soit c' est une psychopate, et ta cote remonte 1 contre 1, sinon, tu es aussi grillé que le cochon a la fin, et ta cote est a 1000 contre 1.

Tu peux te servir du web sinon, et aprés, c' est l' aventure!!!

http://www.cityvox.fr/restaurants_annecy/restaurant-mode-_ALA/Tops

Celui ci par exemple, pour les yeux solides uniquement:
http://www.cityvox.fr/restaurants_annecy/le-divino_88676/PhotosLieu


----------



## Gronounours (3 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> En effet: pas à la portée de toutes les bourses.



Ouais mais au moins, quelque soit l'issu, à ce prix, elles sont vidées


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2010)

À toi de faire ton choix.

Sinon dans le genre à faire soi-même le cours de pâtisserie Dimanche 8 août : Macarons (chocolat, framboise,...)


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2010)

Maintenant ça me reviens ! J'ai passé une super soirée à Annecy au Happy People ! :style: :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Août 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Maintenant ça me reviens ! J'ai passé une super soirée à Annecy au Happy People ! :style: :love:



T'es sûr que c'était pas au ZÉNITH ?  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2010)

le POP-PLAGE, bordil de murde !!!

Si elle n'aime pas danser, emmène la dîner chez Bise en terrasse...

Pour de la bouffe savoyarde, va à l'Etage. Le boss est un pote, il est super sympa.


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2010)

Par contre je ne me souviens plus du nom du piano bar, situé dans une petite rue piétonne, qui servait de bons _single malt.

 On va fermer messieurs !
 Déjà ?! Pas le temps pour un dernier verre ?!
 Je vous l'offre mais vous le buvez d'un trait !
 No problemo_


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2010)

Si tu as moins de 20 ans, va boire un verre au Vénitien...


----------



## duracel (4 Août 2010)

Un pique-nique sur une barque au milieu du lac.

Avantages:
-super original,
-position isolé,
-elle ne peut pas s'enfuir si c'est nul, 
-tu verras arriver les 9 autres convoiteurs, si tu as des armes, tu peux les couler et montrer en plus ta virilité,
-si elle te gonfle, tu peux la jeter dans le lac, 
-si tu paumes les rames, tu fais un super coup de la panne, 

Inconvénient:
-rien


----------



## ringo.starr (4 Août 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Inconvénient:
> -rien



Si tu es maladroit, un coup de rame dans la tronche, tu la défigures, tu la fais tomber à l'eau, elle coule.
Ou alors toi tu tombes, tu coules et tu meurs.

Finalement ça peut être très sympa en effet.


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> le POP-PLAGE, bordil de murde !!!


 







Ah ouais, boîte sympa en effet :style:


----------



## jugnin (4 Août 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Un pique-nique sur une barque au milieu du lac.
> 
> Avantages:
> -super original,
> ...



Si. Faut prévoir des parpaings pour le lestage, en cas de solution numéro cinq. C'est pas bien discret.


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2010)

et en plus tu rames&#8230;


----------



## patlek (4 Août 2010)

Mais meme sans la barque il est parti pour ramer, il est a 10 contre 1


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2010)

tbaudat a dit:


> Sans trop détailler le truc,on va dire que je vais avoir un "rencart" avec une super nana,et que je pars à 10 contre 1 avec elle u_u
> néanmoins,histoire de passer un bon moment,j'aimerais faire un truc assez .. original.
> 
> Vous connaitriez un truc,sur Annecy, qui vaut la peine ? je pensais à un truc du genre on cuisine nous même ce qu'on va manger ,style asiatique,ou autres. Ca peut aussi être un de ces restaurant japonais ou le cuisinier cuisine devant nous!
> ...



Mais pourquoi personne n'y a penser ??? Dans le lac avec les poids !


----------



## tbaudat (5 Août 2010)

lol z'étes con 
mais merci pour les idées ,y en a des vraiment bonnes


----------



## duracel (5 Août 2010)

tbaudat a dit:


> lol z'étes con
> mais merci pour les idées ,y en a des vraiment bonnes


 
Lesquelles?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Août 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Lesquelles?



A ton avis ?


----------



## Gronounours (5 Août 2010)

Sinon, y'a toujours la possibilité de se faire un petit spectacle, puis un Djurdjura :

[youtube]5VTQzQhW4bg[/youtube]


----------



## Arlequin (5 Août 2010)

vas y avec ta mère

effet garanti


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Ou avec sa mère à elle.
Ce qui n'exclut pas le coup de la barque et, éventuellement, du parpaing.


----------



## patlek (5 Août 2010)

Si il s' agit d' embarquer toute la famille, c' est une péniche qu' il faudrat pour les parpaings


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

patlek a dit:


> Si il s' agit d' embarquer toute la famille, c' est une péniche qu' il faudrat pour les parpaings


 
Oh hé, évolue un peu, on est au XXI sciècle, c'est fini le temps des mamouths - de nos jours, pour séduire une fille, il ne suffit plus de lui montrer un gros péniche !


----------



## Arlequin (5 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oh hé, évolue un peu, on est au XXI sciècle, c'est fini le temps des mamouths - de nos jours, pour séduire une fille, il ne suffit plus de lui montrer un gros péniche !



certes

mais faut penser aussi à la mère (la sienne)


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2010)

Bon ben, faudrait (aussi) les mensurations de la mère... :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2010)

Ce qui serait marrant c'est qu'elle soit inscrite sur macgé.
si si, ce serait marrant.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> certes
> 
> mais faut penser aussi à la mère (la sienne)


 
Les péniches vont rarement jusque dans la mer.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les péniches vont rarement jusque dans la mer.



tout dépend de la proximité de l'embouchure


----------

